#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-09-13
 * slangasek waves
<slangasek> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 13 16:02:02 2016 UTC.  The chair is slangasek. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mdeslaur> \o
<slangasek> welcome to the 189th fortnightly meeting of the Ubuntu Technical Board
 * slangasek waits while people count to see if that's a real number
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Apologies
<mdeslaur> hehe
<slangasek> none sent for this week
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Action review
<slangasek> a number of actions for infinity, who is not present
 * stgraber waves
<slangasek> so we'll carry those over
<slangasek> for the record, they are:
<slangasek> ACTION: infinity to follow up with maas SRU exception
<slangasek> ACTION: infinity to document the new Docker SRU process
<slangasek> ACTION: infinity to play with seed/maint-check changes on dogfood to build a new xenial release pocket for support length auditing
<slangasek> one action for mdeslaur
<slangasek> ACTION: mdeslaur to look into flavour CVE tracking
<mdeslaur> please defer *sigh*
<slangasek> carried over
<slangasek> no new agenda items on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Mailing list archive
<slangasek> only activity is that ci-train-bot is now a member of launchpad-buildd-admins, which probably doesn't require a response ;)
<slangasek> (fwiw I have the context for why that was done, if anyone does feel that needs reviewed - I moderated that particular message through to the list in the interest of transparency)
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Community bugs
<slangasek> [LINK] https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bugs?field.assignee=techboard
<slangasek> no bugs currently open
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Select a chair for the next meeting
<slangasek> next up should be stgraber, with infinity as backup, yes?
 * mdeslaur looks at stgraber 
<slangasek> [AGREED] next chair is stgraber, with infinity as backup
<slangasek> settled ;)
<slangasek> [TOPIC] AOB
<slangasek> anything else for this week that didn't make the agenda?
<rbasak> o/
<rbasak> infinity has a few DMB->TB tasks but hasn't been able to get to them for a while. I see the same applies to his TB actions. Any chance somebody else here could take them please? Details at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2016-August/000951.html
<slangasek> hmm, I'm not sure the mechanics of this
<mdeslaur> yeah, I don't either
<rbasak> I think edit-acl from ubuntu-archive-tools can do it all, though I'm not sure (I don't have the right permissions)
<rbasak> stgraber is another TB person who would know, though I don't see him here.
<slangasek> rbasak: ok, I can follow up on this, and if edit-acl doesn't get me there I'll come back to you
<rbasak> Great. Thank you!
<slangasek> [ACTION] slangasek to address outstanding DMB tasks from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2016-August/000951.html
<meetingology> ACTION: slangasek to address outstanding DMB tasks from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2016-August/000951.html
<slangasek> anything else?
<mdeslaur> nothing from me
<slangasek> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 13 16:15:18 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-09-13-16.02.moin.txt
<slangasek> mdeslaur, stgraber, rbasak: thanks
<mdeslaur> thanks slangasek
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-09-12
 * mdeslaur looks around
<sarnold> weird. irssi's status bar says this is #ubuntu-meeting-2 but the prompt says [#ubuntu-meeting]
<sarnold> which channel did that message go to? :)
 * slangasek waves
<mdeslaur> hi slangasek
<sarnold> well there we go, #ubuntu-meeting-2 :) https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/09/12/%23ubuntu-meeting-2.html
<slangasek> kees: are you chairing? :)
<mdeslaur> zzzzzzzzzz
<slangasek> mdeslaur: are you backup chairing? ;)
<mdeslaur> slangasek: are we alone?
<slangasek> I believe stgraber may be unavailable today
<slangasek> owing to LinuxCon or such?
<slangasek> and infinity not in evidence
<mdeslaur> nothing on the agenda, no email to the list that hasn't been handled
<mdeslaur> I think we can cancel this one
<slangasek> ok
<stgraber> I'm around now
<stgraber> just finished giving a talk
<stgraber> not that I have anything to bring up
<mdeslaur> hi stgraber
<mdeslaur> Doesn't look like we have anything to discuss, let's cancel it. See you in two weeks.
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2019-09-10
 * vorlon waves
<mdeslaur> hi vorlon
<vorlon> sorry, missed having been kicked from channel
<vorlon> how are we on quorum?
<mdeslaur> it's just you and me so far
<mdeslaur> Magic 8-Ball says: "Outlook not so good."
